# Arabian Nights/Drunken Cluracan



## DMAC (Feb 4, 2008)

I did three new "monster" illustrations for Wolfgang Baur's Six Arabian Nights project which was just released as a PDF.

Gravedigger Troll:






Ifrit Pirate Captain:





Owl Harpy:


----------



## Pyrandon (Feb 10, 2008)

These are very, very good!  I like your soft light-ish style.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## snotling (Feb 11, 2008)

I really dig the troll.  Nice job on the creepiness with that one


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Feb 11, 2008)

Those are great! the ifrit captain is my fave


----------



## Alzrius (Feb 11, 2008)

Would that all harpies looked like her.   

Seriously though, making her an owl instead of a generic avian-type is quite interesting. It makes me wonder what other part-animal creatures could be imagined by changing the (sub-)species of animal they are. 

Hmm...marilith-cobras, anyone?

Ahem, anyway, love your art!


----------



## Mortimer De Gaul (Feb 18, 2008)

Beautiful artwork!


----------



## BastionLightbringer (Feb 19, 2008)

Great as always. Keep up the good work.


----------



## DMAC (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks, guys!

These were a lot of fun to work on.

Here are my pencils for the harpy and the troll before coloring:


----------



## Storn (Feb 20, 2008)

Dmac, nice seeing the underpaintings as well as the finished pieces.  They rock.  Really nice, vibrant colors, wonderful characterization... neat stuff.  You da man.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 20, 2008)

DMAC,

Rockin', as always...  

I only wish I could afford ya.


----------



## blobsticks (Feb 21, 2008)

Brilliant work, I've always loved your clean and crisp style


----------



## DMAC (Apr 3, 2008)

Party hard with the cluracan in issue #4 of Wolfgang Baur's Kobold Quarterly.  If you've been missing Dragon Magazine and aren't a fan of WotC's online replacement, KQ might just be what you're looking for.  Subscriptions to either the PDF or print versions of the magazine can be purchased here: http://www.koboldquarterly.com/KQStore/

I'm currently working on the cover for issue #5...


----------



## Ashy (Apr 3, 2008)

Niiice!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 3, 2008)

Don't know how I missed any of these, but they are absolutely brilliant DMAC. Love 'em all!


----------



## DMAC (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks, guys.  These were fun to do.  The trickiest part was trying to come up with poses that concealed the naughty bits without feeling too "posed".


----------



## darkhall-nestor (Apr 6, 2008)

is that how Gnomes sedate a mother to be during child birth?

That is one funny pic


----------

